# With a heavy heart...



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. I'm so very sorry for your double loss.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

What a beautiful picture. I can't imagine what it must be like to lose two so close. Please don't be hard on yourself. We do the best we can with the knowledge we have at the time. I am very sorry for the you loss.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry, you've gone through a lot in a short time. Having been down this road several times, I don't think there is ever a "right" time. What a lovely picture of you, Jack and Kelev. Allow yourself time to grieve and cherish your memories.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, losing two in short time is a lot, very sorry for your heavy heart. Missing them is the hardest part, it is hard to stand the emptiness in the places where they used to be. The picture is beautiful, 3 of you making a pact later in time in another place to be together again. Hugs from Canada.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so very sorry. I can't imagine the pain of losing two so close together. Beautiful picture of you, Jack, and Kelev together. A picture of love.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for both of your losses so close together. That is a great picture of the three of you together. RIP Kelev and Jack.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for such devastating loses. Cannot even begin to understand the depths of heartache. Holding you in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of both your beautiful boys. So very heartbreaking for you.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a special photo of all three of you. I'm so sorry about the loss of your boys.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. Losing both your boys is tragic beyond words. My deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That must be so hard to have lost them both. Please don't blame yourself for looking for answers. You had no way of knowing it wasn't something treatable and you did it out of love.


----------



## Daisy Rose (Oct 4, 2013)

So sorry for your losses. What a special photo, you can feel the beautiful and enduring love and I hope that good memories of your boys will sustain you during difficult times.


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

Very sorry about your loss. Those of us that have been through what you are going through at this time, share your grief.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelev*

Kelev's Dad

I am so very sorry about Kelev and Jack-what a beautiful picture of the three of you.

If you want to private msg. me the dates they went to the Rainbow Bridge, I will add them to the 2013 Golden Retriever Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your double loss of Kelev and Jack. Take comfort that they have been reunited at the bridge where they will continue to watch over you as they make new friends.

Sleep softly Kelev and Jack


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for the loss of your two beautiful boys. 

The picture of you with your boys is so special, it shows the love you shared. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. I know they must have brought you so much happiness. It is hard to believe but all that love with slowly begin to erode the pain of your loss.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What a terrible thing to lose both of your kids so close together. The photo of the three of you is wonderful. Give yourself peace knowing that they both loved you as much as you loved them and that they knew that you were doing your absolute best for them.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So hard... sorry for your loss.


----------

